# BP Mods Sure RTA



## Rob Fisher (18/9/22)

BP Mods also sent me the Sure RTA (Gravity fed) RTA. Bottom fill but I like that... my Bill Drip Tips don't work because of the shape at the top but the one it comes with works. Also great flavour.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## adriaanh (18/9/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Akil (18/9/22)

I think they need to add a few more airflow inserts

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/9/22)

Akil said:


> I think they need to add a few more airflow inserts



Hehehehe! Good one @Akil!


----------



## Mzr (19/9/22)

Good looking tank @Rob Fisher how many air slots on the base of the tank are there? is it two or three?


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/9/22)

Mzr said:


> Good looking tank @Rob Fisher how many air slots on the base of the tank are there? is it two or three?



There are three. You use one or two.


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/9/22)

The Sure RTA has passed the testing with flying colours so the tall tank has been unpacked and filled! The Sure is going into daily use!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Aadilvp (20/9/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> The Sure RTA has passed the testing with flying colours so the tall tank has been unpacked and filled! The Sure is going into daily use!
> View attachment 263094


Is the flavour better then the dvarw?


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/9/22)

Aadilvp said:


> Is the flavour better then the dvarw?



Very similar vape! But airflow and flavour are good enough to join the Dvarw Army!


----------



## Munro31 (20/9/22)

Please tell me 


Rob Fisher said:


> Very similar vape! But airflow and flavour are good enough to join the Dvarw Army!


Please tell me it will be available in SA? Really like the look of it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/9/22)

Munro31 said:


> Please tell me
> 
> Please tell me it will be available in SA? Really like the look of it!



Yes it will be. Not sure when but they have been ordered.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (20/9/22)

I prefer the Bishop to my Sure but maybe I just can't get over the deck and gravity fed design are 100% ripped off from the Bishop but they are not on their own about 4 manufacturers have copied the design now! However I do find the airflow is more user friendly coming from below rather than angled from the side from the point of view just pick the insert to suit rather than with the Bishop the coil height is much more important!

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/9/22)

Timwis said:


> I prefer the Bishop to my Sure but maybe I just can't get over the deck and gravity fed design are 100% ripped off from the Bishop but they are not on their own about 4 manufacturers have copied the design now! However I do find the airflow is more user friendly coming from below rather than angled from the side from the point of view just pick the insert to suit rather than with the Bishop the coil height is much more important!



Haven't tried the Bishop. 

I do like the bottom fill of the Sure... and the airflow is nice and smooth.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (20/9/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> Haven't tried the Bishop.
> 
> I do like the bottom fill of the Sure... and the airflow is nice and smooth.


All that's the same, it doesn't surprise me you like the Sure (I do also just prefer the Bishop) and it probably does out perform the Bishop with a more open RDL at higher wattage but with a tighter RDL and MTL it's the Bishop for me!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Aadilvp (20/9/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> Very similar vape! But airflow and flavour are good enough to join the Dvarw Army!


It's your fault I am selling all my rtas I am getting rid of all to buy one dvarw fl dl that's all I want any advice on how to import it


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/9/22)

Aadilvp said:


> It's your fault I am selling all my rtas I am getting rid of all to buy one dvarw fl dl that's all I want any advice on how to import it



Importing from KHW Mods in Hungary is a simple and very fast process. Go onto the website and order what you want and select DHL shipping. In less than a week DHL will make contact for with to pay the documentation and Vat charges and they will deliver to your door.

Just for the record, my Dvarw collection is the original Dvarw DL and not the FL version. I'm not a fan of the FL's airflow.


----------

